# "Tex" a Brave :)



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

HELLLLOOOO, Mark Teixeira!!!! :beer: :beer:

Bye bye Brave's farm system!!!! Salty, you future all-star you, you'll be sorely missed!!!

(Bye bye Luis Castillo for all you Twin's fans also.)


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

A great deal for A-town and for the rangers. Salty isn't a natural first baseman and McCan would have held him down for 5 or 6 years. AJones is likely not a Brave next year considering Boras will extract every penny out of the open market he can, which will equate to many more pennys that shurholz is going to want to part with. Having Tex on the team (at least for next year, his agent is Boras too) will help soften the offensive gap that Ajones will leave. And if things don't work out, I expect that the Braves will be able to get an equitable ROI before next years trading deadline.

The rangers got some darn good prospects in this deal, too...but who cares, they are the rangers who are essentially this milleniums Phillies.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

smalls, where the heck has your Brave's input been all season???

They're close on swapping Davies for Royal's closer; Octavio Dotel, but JS's hands are tied until medical records are cleared on Mayhay tomorrow morning. Also, they're looking at a deal to bring in SP Bronson Arroyo which proves that the organization is really trying to give something back (playoff push) to lifer's nearing the ends of their careers in ATL; Chipper & Smoltz. (Andruw-in a sense due to Free agency).

All in all this is one formidable lineup and one of the best in the majors now:
1.Harris LF / Escobar 2B
2.Renteria SS
3.C Jones 3B
4. Tex 1B
5.A Jones CF
6.McCann C
7.Francouer RF
8.Johnson 2B /Diaz RF
9.Pitcher

Sounds like runs to me and now just to bring in another solidified SP & RP like stated & the table is set to make a huge run!

More good news: Matt Harrison, Brave's top pitching prospect, was dropped out of the deal due to shoulder soreness ?'s and precautionary MRI which came up negative. This was probably a behind the scenes job by the Braves to be able to retain him IMO. :wink:

Very good point on the R(s)OI next year if things don't pan out, but nothing would be better if they signed Tex to a long-term contract which is pretty much outta the ? b/c of Bor-***.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

bandman, not to burst your bubble but this usually the extent of my braves input


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

It's definately T-CHOP TIME !!!!

:bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

> bandman, not to burst your bubble but this usually the extent of my braves input


BOOOOOOOooooo!!!! I should have KNOWN better... :eyeroll: :eyeroll: Haha, jk! You know what though, it doesn't and shouldn't surprise me one freakin' bit around here.. :lol: (I shouldn't talk though b/c I have purple in my blood too.)

Remmi's w/ me I see! A-O, A-O!!!! 
(They're missing some major ratings tonight not showing Tex's 1st game w/ the Tomahawk across his chest!) :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop:

He's going to put some butts in the seats. :thumb:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

3-run home run and 4 rbi's w/ the curtain call in Tex's big debut tonight!!! :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: 
(Oops, here I go talkin to myself again.  ) :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Not to mention the 2 pitchers they picked up also threw 1 scoreless inning each last night !!!! :beer:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Remmi_&_I said:


> Not to mention the 2 pitchers they picked up also threw 1 scoreless inning each last night !!!! :beer:


Hellllll yea!!!!! I got my hopes up and they're staying up b/c this team turned a BIG corner w/ these acquisitions. Another SP would have been great but one could easily come in the August waivers. Tex is making his "national TV" debut tonight on TBS at 6:30 so I couldn't be more pumped for that!!!! :beer: :beer:

I'm lovin' 38 runs in their last three games, that's for sure!!! 
Jo-Jo needs to have a quality start tonight and keep his damn pitch count down.
*
**My condolences sent out to those in MN affected by the tragedy.***


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Looks like I'm gonna have to switch my avatar...........ever since I added it, the Braves have really slipped!!! Maybe I should find a Mets/Phillies avatar and put my curse on them


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:lol: Yea something isn't working out for us right now. Did you see what the Rangers and Salty did last night. 30 runs and Salty had 7 rbis. 

Tex was rippin it up for them couple games having 4 hrs and 10 rbi's. I think it was a great trade for both teams if the Braves can resign him long-term.

They need to pull their heads outta their a$$es right now though and the back-end of the rotation is really making this tough for them and me to watch.

5th starter this year: 4-19 :eyeroll:

I don't think anyone other than the name of Hudson or Smoltz has got a win in the last 14 starts or something around there. :******:

They gotta be taking of advantage of these $h!tty teams and they haven't done that all season. I don't want another year asking "what if".


----------

